# Popcorn vs. Textured Ceilings



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Around here (maybe this is true everywhere) HO call all textured ceilings "popcorn ceilings." I have never had a HO ask me to remove one, but just in case one does I thought that I would educate myself a little more.

My most basic question is what actual defines a "popcorn ceiling?" Are they only the ones that look that cottage cheese spread (which I learned is another name for them) thin on a ceiling and have a somewhat sponge feel to them when touched. I am asking because I want to know that could possible have asbestos in it.

I know that pre-1978 popcorn ceilings might have asbestos in them. In which case I would steer away from them. But, were popcorn ceilings applied after this date? I have learned that dealers were allowed to used any per-existing stock when the law went into effect, so asbestos could be present in a ceiling put up after 1978. Are there post-asbestos popcorn ceilings? 

Finally, is there a reliable way to test for asbestos without sending a sample to a lab.

Thanks.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Popcorn or acoustic is different than textured ceilings. Textured ceilings implies a stomp or sprayed drywall mud finish.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Pete the Painter said:


> <<<<snip>>>>>>>
> 
> Are there post-asbestos popcorn ceilings?
> 
> ...



Yes.


No.




The newer ceilings typically have polystyrene for the "curds".


Actually, you can, but you need to get trained to the EPA standard for testing, which typically involves microscopic evaluation, so you would need a phase-contrast microscope, a petrographic microscope, or a scanning electron microscope. The good news is that you can pick up a phase-contrast scope with polarizers for just under $1000 on eBay.

Or you could pay the ~$30 to have a sample tested. They will give you directions on how to collect a sample: wet the area, no plastic bags,etc.etc.

You find kits labelled "Do it Yourself Asbestos Test Kits", which are sample containers with instructions on the collection procedure...which you then send to the lab, so it's really as misnomer.

We have a local lab that where we take samples for both lead and asbestos testing, you probably do too.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Not sure about the testing aspect, but Goughs' response sounds good. I've heard it called textured, popcorn, or acoustic. One thing I do know is that if the house was built in the early to mid 80'a will likely have asbestos in the drywall compound.

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> Not sure about the testing aspect, but Goughs' response sounds good. I've heard it called textured, popcorn, or acoustic. One thing I do know is that if the house was built in the early to mid 80'a will likely have asbestos in the drywall compound.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


The downside of the world economy: asbestos hasn't been in joint compound made in the US since the '70s, but was still being made with asbestos at least as late as 2008 in places like Canada.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Gough said:


> The downside of the world economy: asbestos hasn't been in joint compound made in the US since the '70s, but was still being made with asbestos at least as late as 2008 in places like Canada.


I know we still make it up here, but I do believe we ship it to the third world.

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> I know we still make it up here, but I do believe we ship it to the third world.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


Nice! I made it a point NOT to say that it was still being made with asbestos...in third-world countries.:jester:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

From what I understand, only 1% asbestos may be present in many pre 78' sprayed on acoustic ceiling coatings. However, 1% is considered hazardous, and should be handled as if you were working with any asbestos containg material. Keeping the ACM from becoming airborne, by any means necessary, is the key to removal.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> I know we still make it up here, but I do believe we ship it to the third world.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk



Saw a big story on the asbestos industry in Canada. I think that you are correct. None of it is used in Canada--all is shipped to third world were there a much looser standards.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Pete the Painter said:


> Saw a big story on the asbestos industry in Canada. I think that you are correct. None of it is used in Canada--all is shipped to third world were there a much looser standards.


All the hippies up here were giving the government flack for it.

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

Ever see the popcorn ceilings with glitter on them? I am happy to paint these cause I know the homeowner will be amazed at their off white ceiling was actually Way Off White.
I do not mind them and the biggest down grade I see people do in their Family/media room is scrape Acoustical ceilings for a flat ceiling and remove carpet and install hardwood, it looks nicer but all of a sudden the 2 things that dampen the sound are gone a quiet room after a week of work becomes an echo chamber.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

I remember when I was about 18 years old, I worked for a handyman company. One of the jobs i had to do was scrape a popcorn ceiling. The house was built in the 60's I had no mask a small ladder with a 3" putty knife. That **** was all over me, in my hair and eyes. No doubt I inhaled a ton most likely. I sure hope no future problems arise, I'm pretty paranoid with using proper PPE these days.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

The easiest way to remove it is to wet it so no dust and makes clean-up easier.


----------

